# Gdsoccdvc



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

....ovvero  Gruppo Di Sostegno Ordinati Con Compagni Di Vita Casinisti.

Sheldon di tutto il forum, non siete soli. Siamo tanti.

Tanti ordinati che mettono a posto le cose seguendo criteri logici e funzionali,  tanti che combattono ogni giorno la propria solitaria battaglia con compagni/e, mariti/mogli casinisti, disordinati e irrispettosi degli attacchi di panico che ci possono cogliere quando non troviamo la tovaglia nel cassetto delle tovaglie.

Amico ordinato incompreso dentro casa, non sei più solo: questo è un gruppo che ti può aiutare.

Tu, che dividi l'armadio per stagioni, che separi estivo da invernale da mezza stagione - ed ha un senso perchè così il top estivo starà sicuramente più a portata di mano del piumino a giugno -, tu che hai uno scaffale per ogni cosa, tu che sei a tuo agio ad etichettare le cose da mettere nel surgelatore (o nel pozzetto) e sei sfottuto e deriso e chiamato con epiteti del tipo "sheldonina mia" (ma osannato/a quando il derisore deve scongelarsi qualcosa e lo trova immediatamente perché grazie alle tue tanto vituperate etichette non è costretto a ravanare nel pozzetto alla cieca rischiando di perdere l'uso di una mano per ibernazione), tu che ogni giorno cerchi disperatamente qualcosa per casa e non la trovi perchè è stata messa via alla rinfusa, tu che tuo marito nasconde lo stendino, tu che impazzisci perchè non trovi più una camicia da tailleur/completo estiva e la ritrovi tra il piumino e alla pelliccia colorata (sintetica)....ecco, siamo qui.

Questo è il gruppo che fa per te.


----------



## Falcor (15 Giugno 2016)

Oh my god. Eccomi


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh my god. Eccomi


Falcoruccio non sei più solo..


----------



## Falcor (15 Giugno 2016)

E mi sento dire da anni che sono maniaco del controllo e ossessivo compulsivo perché se io metto una cosa in un posto e passo di li ed è spostata di mezzo centimetro vado a metterla a posto


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

eccomi; non lo avresti mai immaginato, vero?


----------



## Ross (15 Giugno 2016)

Mi iscrivo di corsa! Questo si che è un valido sostegno per noi maniaci dell'organizzazione!

Mi fate sentire meno solo...a volte credo di essere fuori di testa: mica vado a letto se non ho messo tutto a posto!


----------



## marietto (15 Giugno 2016)

E non c'è un gruppo tipo: "Siamo in quattro in famiglia, tutti disordinati, ma tutti con criteri e priorità diverse?


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

Ora non ho tempo, ma sappiate che io invece aborro l'ordine... Sono talmente incasinata che non si può capire... 
Però nel mio casino so perfettamente dove stanno le cose ovviamente!!! 
Il problema è spiegarlo ad altri! 
Voi ordinati brutti e cattivi!!


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E non c'è un gruppo tipo: "Siamo in quattro in famiglia, tutti disordinati, ma tutti con criteri e priorità diverse?


Io io io io!!!


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E mi sento dire da anni che sono maniaco del controllo e ossessivo compulsivo perché se io metto una cosa in un posto e passo di li ed è spostata di mezzo centimetro vado a metterla a posto





ivanl ha detto:


> eccomi; non lo avresti mai immaginato, vero?





Ross ha detto:


> Mi iscrivo di corsa! Questo si che è un valido sostegno per noi maniaci dell'organizzazione!
> 
> Mi fate sentire meno solo...a volte credo di essere fuori di testa: mica vado a letto se non ho messo tutto a posto!



amici! :inlove:

io non capisco cosa ci sia di male a sporzionare ed etichettare la roba da congelare...ogni volta vengo derisa..


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E non c'è un gruppo tipo: "Siamo in quattro in famiglia,* tutti disordinati*, ma tutti con criteri e priorità diverse?


ma questo è ottimo!! siete tutti disordinati e nessuno disordina l'ordine di un altro...!


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma questo è ottimo!! siete tutti disordinati e nessuno disordina l'ordine di un altro...!


Lassa fa...


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

Presente.
Ordinata, organizzata, programmatrice.


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

la mia e' una tristissima vita; io maniaco dell'ordine e con la repulsione alla conservazione  di tutto cio' che non e' utilizzato da piu' di un mese, sono costretto a vivere con una moglie che conserva gli scontrini del bancomat, peraltro mai controllati, nel cassetto della biancheria; assieme alle buste (si, le buste) delle raccomandate ricevute negli ultimi 15 anni..che non si sa mai, dovessero chiederti quando e' arrivata.
Che etichetta scatoloni con 'scarpe vecchie fuori moda', tu ti aspetti che ti chieda di buttarle o, al limite darle alla caritas e, invece, ti dice di portarle in soffitta...'che non si sa mai'
E in soffitta (circa 100 mq), non ci si puo' quasi entrare per via degli scatoloni, con i vestitini di tuo figlio neonato, di quando aveva 6 mesi, 1 anno, 2 anni, 3 anni etc etc.
Una moglie che nelle 10 ante del suo armadio (io 2) conserva giacche anni 80 con spalline di mezzo metro e poi si lamenta che 'in questo cazzo di armadio non trovi mai quello che ti serve'.
e io devo scansare le scatole delle sue scarpe che cadono in testa appena muovi l'aria nei pressi delle 4 scarpiere, dei cui 40 sportelli 1 solo e' mio e 1 di mio figlio.
Io non posso entrare in alcune stanze di casa per non farmi venire un attacco di bile, per via delle cose accumulate 'le metto qui ma prometto che poi sistemo tutto' e mai utlizzate...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora non ho tempo, ma sappiate che io invece aborro l'ordine... Sono talmente incasinata che non si può capire...
> Però nel mio casino so perfettamente dove stanno le cose ovviamente!!!
> Il problema è spiegarlo ad altri!
> Voi ordinati brutti e cattivi!!


straquoto
A brutti e cattivi aggiungerei pesanti 

edit: anche noiosi

man mano che mi vengono in mente gli aggettivi li aggiungo
Sposata con uno che fa dell'ordine la motivazione per cui essere felice o meno.....


----------



## Spot (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora non ho tempo, ma sappiate che io invece aborro l'ordine... Sono talmente incasinata che non si può capire...
> Però nel mio casino so perfettamente dove stanno le cose ovviamente!!!
> Il problema è spiegarlo ad altri!
> Voi ordinati brutti e cattivi!!


STRAQUOTO


----------



## Ross (15 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> la mia e' una tristissima vita; io maniaco dell'ordine e con la repulsione alla conservazione  di tutto cio' che non e' utilizzato da piu' di un mese, sono costretto a vivere con una moglie che conserva gli scontrini del bancomat, peraltro mai controllati, nel cassetto della biancheria; assieme alle buste (si, le buste) delle raccomandate ricevute negli ultimi 15 anni..che non si sa mai, dovessero chiederti quando e' arrivata.
> Che etichetta scatoloni con 'scarpe vecchie fuori moda', tu ti aspetti che ti chieda di buttarle o, al limite darle alla caritas e, invece, ti dice di portarle in soffitta...'che non si sa mai'
> E in soffitta (circa 100 mq), non ci si puo' quasi entrare per via degli scatoloni, con i vestitini di tuo figlio neonato, di quando aveva 6 mesi, 1 anno, 2 anni, 3 anni etc etc.
> Una moglie che nelle 10 ante del suo armadio (io 2) conserva giacche anni 80 con spalline di mezzo metro e poi si lamenta che 'in questo cazzo di armadio non trovi mai quello che ti serve'.
> ...


Ma come ti capisco...! Questa è accumulazione seriale! Io appena posso butto tutto. E' anche per mantenere ben organizzati gli spazi. 

Figurati che ho una parte di armadio piena di buste (quelle belle, non della spesa! ) conservate perchè "possono sempre servire!".

Clandestinamente ne faccio sparire mucchi senza che se ne accorga nessuno...


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora non ho tempo, ma sappiate che io invece aborro l'ordine... Sono talmente incasinata che non si può capire...
> *Però nel mio casino so perfettamente dove stanno le cose ovviamente*!!!
> Il problema è spiegarlo ad altri!
> Voi ordinati brutti e cattivi!!



anche questo è un ordine! 

questo non è un gruppo ordinati vs disordinati.....è un gruppo di sostegno per chi ha il boicottaggio casalingO1

quindi fai conto, se tu sei disordinata ma nel tuo disordine trovi tutto e il tuo moroso ti ordinasse il disordine e tu non trovassi più nulla, saresti una di noi :carneval:


----------



## marietto (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io io io io!!!


Io ho tutte le librerie e i CD ordinati, ogni altra cosa è sparsa, ma al 95% so dove si trova, con buona approssimazione. Mio figlio fa il disegnatore e studente universitario e ha tutte le sue cose di lavoro in bell'ordine, mentre il resto sembra quello che resta della stanza dopo un'esplosione. Stessa cosa per mia figlia,studentessa universitaria. Mia moglie ha le cose di lavoro e gli armadi ordinati, ma mucchi di roba da lavare o stirare un pò ovunque (tanto che, se voglio fare una lavatrice, devo prima indovinare se il mucchio è da lavare o da stirare).
La particolarità è che per tre di noi la carta è fondamentale e tendiamo a non buttare nessun foglietto, utile, inutile o indispensabile, mentre mia moglie, per qualche recondita ragione, tollera tutto il resto, ma non sopporta i fogli di carta in giro... Quindi su quelli è lotta continua...


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ....ovvero  Gruppo Di Sostegno Ordinati Con Compagni Di Vita Casinisti.
> 
> Sheldon di tutto il forum, non siete soli. Siamo tanti.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace avrei voluto farne parte,ma ho fatto richiesta ai"figli dell'amore eterno"speriamo bene.


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> la mia e' una tristissima vita; *io maniaco dell'ordine e con la repulsione alla conservazione  di tutto cio' che non e' utilizzato da piu' di un mese*, sono costretto a vivere con una moglie che conserva gli scontrini del bancomat, peraltro mai controllati, nel cassetto della biancheria; assieme alle buste (si, le buste) delle raccomandate ricevute negli ultimi 15 anni..che non si sa mai, dovessero chiederti quando e' arrivata.
> Che etichetta scatoloni con 'scarpe vecchie fuori moda', tu ti aspetti che ti chieda di buttarle o, al limite darle alla caritas e, invece, ti dice di portarle in soffitta...'che non si sa mai'
> E in soffitta (circa 100 mq), non ci si puo' quasi entrare per via degli scatoloni, con i vestitini di tuo figlio neonato, di quando aveva 6 mesi, 1 anno, 2 anni, 3 anni etc etc.
> Una moglie che nelle 10 ante del suo armadio (io 2) conserva giacche anni 80 con spalline di mezzo metro e poi si lamenta che 'in questo cazzo di armadio non trovi mai quello che ti serve'.
> ...


In famiglia mi chiamano Hoover.
Butto tutto. Tengo solo quello che si usa e serve.
Non capisco cosa ci stia sotto la difficoltà a liberarsi di un oggetto inutile.....


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace avrei voluto farne parte,ma ho fatto richiesta ai"figli dell'amore eterno"speriamo bene.


tu ne fai parte di diritto  come tutti coloro che hanno il boicottaggio domestico :carneval:


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Le pattine le usate?
Io sto fondando un gruppo per la liberazione dalle pattine.
Pattine libere Pattine libere Pattine libere.
La pattina è mia e la gestisco io.
Il massimo della libidine è camminare con le scarpe sul parquet quando sono solo.
Mi raccomando. 
Che resti un segreto.


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> straquoto
> A brutti e cattivi aggiungerei pesanti
> 
> edit: anche noiosi
> ...


eeeh e che è  tutti queste offese!

comunque a me nessuno m'ha mai dato della noiosa   pesante e rompicoglioni sì, ma come dice sempre [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] le cose buone hanno un prezzo da pagare :carneval:


----------



## Ross (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le pattine le usate?
> Io sto fondando un gruppo per la liberazione dalle pattine.
> Pattine libere Pattine libere Pattine libere.
> La pattina è mia e la gestisco io.
> ...







Assassino! :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma come ti capisco...! Questa è accumulazione seriale! Io appena posso butto tutto. E' anche per mantenere ben organizzati gli spazi.
> 
> Figurati che ho una parte di armadio piena di buste (quelle belle, non della spesa! ) conservate perchè "possono sempre servire!".
> 
> Clandestinamente ne faccio sparire mucchi senza che se ne accorga nessuno...


anche io: buste, giornali, riviste, ogni tanto faccio sparire senza rimpianti cio' che e' ancora chiuso nel cellophane e porta una data antecedente a 12 mesi
vogliamo parlare delle carte delle uova di Pasqua? Dei barattoli di vetro?


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le pattine le usate?
> Io sto fondando un gruppo per la liberazione dalle pattine.
> Pattine libere Pattine libere Pattine libere.
> La pattina è mia e la gestisco io.
> ...


le pattine? non si sono estinte negli anni 70?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2016)

Se qualcuno vuole trovare soddisfazione riordinando... venga da me 
Potrei perfino pagare!


----------



## marietto (15 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> anche io: buste, giornali, riviste, ogni tanto faccio sparire senza rimpianti cio' che e' ancora chiuso nel cellophane e porta una data antecedente a 12 mesi
> vogliamo parlare delle carte delle uova di Pasqua? Dei barattoli di vetro?


...zzo... Io ho ancora riviste musicali degli anni 80


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> le pattine? non si sono estinte negli anni 70?


Lo credevo anch'io.
Da noi ne sopravvivono ancora 6.


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le pattine le usate?
> Io sto fondando un gruppo per la liberazione dalle pattine.
> Pattine libere Pattine libere Pattine libere.
> La pattina è mia e la gestisco io.
> ...



no no niente pattine :rotfl::rotfl: 

ho un grass porcellanato e il giardino, mi sono arresa a polvere e impronte..:facepalm:


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> ...zzo... Io ho ancora riviste musicali degli anni 80


Io quattrouote e altre riviste di auto dagli anni 50 in poi, riviste di fotografie dagli anni 60 in poi, hifi e Strumenti Musicali anni 80/90, più varie altre attualità dagli inizi del 900 in poi. Per non parlare dei fumetti, Dylan Dog dal n. 1, Alan Ford etc.
Ho anche fotoromanzi Lancio e riviste di enigmistica d'epoca.
In casa noi abbiamo diverse collezioni di oggettistica vintage.
Una specie di museo, praticamente.


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> eeeh e che è  tutti queste offese!
> 
> comunque a me nessuno m'ha mai dato della noiosa   pesante e rompicoglioni sì, ma come dice sempre @_oscuro_ le cose buone hanno un prezzo da pagare :carneval:


Ma io non ho mai detto questo.Mai detto che le cose buone hanno un prezzo da pagare,mai.
Io ho detto e dico...che per un bel culo puoi pagare qualsiasi prezzo e fattelo andar bene...il mio è un concetto un pò più alto...se permetti.Sti cazzi delle cose buone...


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le pattine le usate?
> Io sto fondando un gruppo per la liberazione dalle pattine.
> Pattine libere Pattine libere Pattine libere.
> La pattina è mia e la gestisco io.
> ...


Ma no le pattine le usava mia nonna!
Però sai come lucidano il parquet.....


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io quattrouote e altre riviste di auto dagli anni 50 in poi, riviste di fotografie dagli anni 60 in poi, hifi anni 80, più varie altre attualità dagli inizi del 900 in poi. Per non parlare dei fumetti, Dylan Dog dal n. 1, Alan Ford etc.
> Ho anche fotoromanzi Lancio e riviste di enigmistica d'epoca.
> In casa noi abbiamo diverse collezioni di oggettistica vintage.
> Una specie di museo, praticamente.


si, ma io parlo del giornaletto della coop del 2014 ancora imbustato...


----------



## marietto (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io quattrouote e altre riviste di auto dagli anni 50 in poi, riviste di fotografie dagli anni 60 in poi, hifi anni 80, più varie altre attualità dagli inizi del 900 in poi. Per non parlare dei fumetti, Dylan Dog dal n. 1, Alan Ford etc.
> Ho anche fotoromanzi Lancio e riviste di enigmistica d'epoca.
> In casa noi abbiamo diverse collezioni di oggettistica vintage.
> Una specie di museo, praticamente.


Beh, i fumetti li davo per scontati


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

Una cosa su cui sono irremovibile è che in casa non si fuma.


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

aspettate!! il senso non era tra ordinati vs disordinati!

il senso era: perché mi devi disordinare l'ordine?

che può anche essere rovesciato, per i disordinati che trovano tutto nel loro disordine "perché mi devi ordinare il disordine?"

ovvero, boicottaggi domestici 

io sono molto tranquilla in casa. l'armadio, sedia e comodino del mio lui, sembrano un bazar. lui ci sta benissimo, contento lui...non metto mano.

ma perché lui deve mettere le mani nel mio ordine! ma io voglio separare estate da inverno? tu perché quando ritiri tu lo stendino devi mettermi le cose a posto sbagliate?  ma lasciale sul letto poi ci penso io..

perchè se prendi la tovaglia da un cassetto dove ci stanno tutte tovaglie poi la metti nella madia dove stanno le pentole? perché'


....mi sto rendendo conto che forse non sono io maniacale ma il mio lui è un caso clinico.....:facepalm:


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma io parlo del giornaletto della coop del 2014 ancora imbustato...


Ma tu fallo sparire.
Vuoi che se ne accorga?


----------



## Ross (15 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> anche io: buste, giornali, riviste, ogni tanto faccio sparire senza rimpianti cio' che e' ancora chiuso nel cellophane e porta una data antecedente a 12 mesi
> vogliamo parlare delle carte delle uova di Pasqua? Dei barattoli di vetro?


:rotfl:

Roba che ti vengono i nervi. Non riesco a sopportare neanche la moka nel lavello. Finito il caffè si vuota, si pulisce e si mette a posto!


Io sono metodico...mi sembra così comodo vivere ben organizzati!


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

......alcuni sostengono che certe mie manie sull'ordine delle cose sfiorano l'autismo.... posso iscrivermi ?

... per altre ( vedi la mia scrivania in ufficio) sono un disperato


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io non ho mai detto questo.Mai detto che le cose buone hanno un prezzo da pagare,mai.
> Io ho detto e dico...che per un bel culo puoi pagare qualsiasi prezzo e fattelo andar bene...il mio è un concetto un pò più alto...se permetti.Sti cazzi delle cose buone...


:rotfl::rotfl: scusa ma non potevo dirmelo da sola, ho fatto una metafora "le cose buone", ci manca solo che me lo scrivo da sola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi meglio che mi auto banno proprio!


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ......alcuni sostengono che certe mie manie sull'ordine delle cose sfiorano l'autismo.... posso iscrivermi ?
> 
> *... per altre ( vedi la mia scrivania in ufficio) sono un disperato*



amico!!! pure io...la mia scrivania dell'ufficio è un disastro


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> aspettate!! il senso non era tra ordinati vs disordinati!
> 
> il senso era: perché mi devi disordinare l'ordine?
> 
> ...


Di che ti lamenti almeno fa cose.
Il mio fa prima a non far niente.....


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> aspettate!! il senso non era tra ordinati vs disordinati!
> 
> il senso era: perché mi devi disordinare l'ordine?
> 
> ...


su questo non c'e' contrasto: io non metto mani nel suo disordine, lei sta lontana dai miei armadi/cassetti. Ma il problema e' il disordine/accumulo che regna in casa negli spazi comuni


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeh e che è  tutti queste offese!
> 
> comunque a me nessuno m'ha mai dato della noiosa   pesante e rompicoglioni sì, ma come dice sempre @_oscuro_ le cose buone hanno un prezzo da pagare :carneval:


Non pensavo a te ma alla persona con cui divido vita e casa


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io quattrouote e altre riviste di auto dagli anni 50 in poi, riviste di fotografie dagli anni 60 in poi, hifi e Strumenti Musicali anni 80/90, più varie altre attualità dagli inizi del 900 in poi. Per non parlare dei fumetti, *Dylan Dog dal n. 1,* Alan Ford etc.
> Ho anche fotoromanzi Lancio e riviste di enigmistica d'epoca.
> In casa noi abbiamo diverse collezioni di oggettistica vintage.
> Una specie di museo, praticamente.


anche io!

ma stanno tutti insieme? i DYD dico...cioè la collezione è tutta insieme o mischiato DYD con Alan Ford e manga?

no perchè il mio lui fa così..


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma no le pattine le usava mia nonna!
> Però sai come lucidano il parquet.....


Il mio parquet ha fatto la guerra. Pieno di solchi.
Mi piace vissuto. 
Sì, anche mia nonna usava le pattine.
Sotto metteva una strana cera lucidante tipo sciolina e io mi divertivo a pattinare da bambino sul marmo.
Mia moglie ama le pattine.
Noi siamo vintagisti.


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma tu fallo sparire.
> Vuoi che se ne accorga?


il momento si avvicina: a breve stara' via un paio di giorni, in perfetta concomitanza con il ritiro della carta e della plastica...cosi' non restano tracce e non si possono tentare 'ripescaggi'


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: scusa ma non potevo dirmelo da sola, ho fatto una metafora "le cose buone", ci manca solo che me lo scrivo da sola :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poi meglio che mi auto banno proprio!


Ho capito ma tu fai passare un concetto per un altro,e non mi sembrava corretto,anche un pò pretestuoso a dire il vero.
Tornando a  concetti più terra terra,io dicoerchè mettere ordine al mio disordine ordinato?


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Di che ti lamenti almeno fa cose.
> Il mio fa prima a non far niente.....


ma le devo rifare due volte! 

e poi mi lamento del boicottaggio e delle derisioni..


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> amico!!! pure io...la mia scrivania dell'ufficio è un disastro


Potremmo essere definiti "autistici schizzofrenici" ?


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito ma tu fai passare un concetto per un altro,e non mi sembrava corretto,anche un pò pretestuoso a dire il vero.
> Tornando a  concetti più terra terra,io dicoerchè mettere ordine al mio disordine ordinato?


pretestuoso? 

ecco bravo....esatto. tu hai un disordine ordinato, perchè ti devono toccare le cose e renderti il disordine ordinato ordine disordinato?


----------



## Ross (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ......alcuni sostengono che certe mie manie sull'ordine delle cose sfiorano l'autismo.... posso iscrivermi ?
> 
> ... per altre ( vedi la mia scrivania in ufficio) sono un disperato





banshee ha detto:


> amico!!! pure io...la mia scrivania dell'ufficio è un disastro



Ma anche io mentre lavoro pian piano accumulo caos...è fisiologico.
Mai e poi mai vado via senza aver risistemato scrivania e dintorni.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Roba che ti vengono i nervi. Non riesco a sopportare neanche la moka nel lavello. Finito il caffè si vuota, si pulisce e si mette a posto!
> 
> ...


Idem.


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> pretestuoso?
> 
> ecco bravo....esatto. tu hai un disordine ordinato, perchè ti devono toccare le cose e renderti il disordine ordinato ordine disordinato?


La questione allora è:il disordine è un'unità di misura oggettiva?o soggettiva?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

io sono disordinatissima ma non accumulo, anzi. sono il terrore di casa. Butto di tutto, anche troppo


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma anche io mentre lavoro pian piano accumulo caos...è fisiologico.
> Mai e poi mai vado via senza aver risistemato scrivania e dintorni.


ecco no vedi, la mia scrivania è un disastro...

perché non sono fissata con l'ordine in senso generale ma nelle cose di casa per praticità.....

ok sono da ricovero, chiamo il CIM


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma anche io mentre lavoro pian piano accumulo caos...è fisiologico.
> Mai e poi mai vado via senza aver risistemato scrivania e dintorni.


.... pota! ....sei ingegnere .... precisino 

Diciamo che lo faccio il venerdì come ultima cosa della settimana


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io!
> 
> ma stanno tutti insieme? i DYD dico...cioè la collezione è tutta insieme o mischiato DYD con Alan Ford e manga?
> 
> no perchè il mio lui fa così..


In ordine crescente di numero in due posti diversi.


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Potremmo essere definiti "autistici schizzofrenici" ?


....anche un filino ossessivi compulsivi?


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> io sono disordinatissima ma non accumulo, anzi. sono il terrore di casa. Butto di tutto, anche troppo


Le pattine le usi?


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....anche un filino ossessivi compulsivi?


...aggiungerei "consapevoli" ...... e ce ne vantiamo


----------



## Falcor (15 Giugno 2016)

Si ma ora passa il messaggio che chi è ordinato butta via le cose. Io son sia maniaco dell'ordine che un accumulatore seriale. Non butto nulla e conservo ogni cosa. Anche quelle cosine di plastica che servono a stringere le buste dei biscotti o i sacchetti dei surgelati


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione allora è:il disordine è un'unità di misura oggettiva?o soggettiva?


soggettiva! assolutamente. secondo me il mio compagno si trova benissimo nell'accumulare maglie pantaloni e biancheria varia sulla sedia in camera da letto, io rispetto la sua modalità bazar 

è lui che non rispetta la mia sheldonite nel mettere (tipo) piatti e bicchieri di carta nella credenza in giardino visto che li usiamo per fuori  e mi mette via la roba ad minchiam e io divento scema....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Le pattine le usi?


No, ma ospiti a parte, in casa mia nessuno cammina con le scarpe. Non entrano nemmeno in casa. La scarpiera è sul pianerottolo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito ma tu fai passare un concetto per un altro,e non mi sembrava corretto,anche un pò pretestuoso a dire il vero.
> Tornando a  concetti più terra terra,io dicoerchè mettere ordine al mio disordine ordinato?


Mi associo al concetto di disordine ordinato più al lavoro a dire il vero che a casa... a casa ho dei picchi di maniacalita improvvisi.


----------



## Ross (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> soggettiva! assolutamente. secondo me il mio compagno si trova benissimo nell'accumulare maglie pantaloni e biancheria varia sulla sedia in camera da letto, io rispetto la sua modalità bazar
> 
> è lui che non rispetta la mia sheldonite nel mettere (tipo) piatti e bicchieri di carta nella credenza in giardino visto che li usiamo per fuori  e mi mette via la roba ad minchiam e io divento scema....



E' mancanza di rispetto, Ban...pure della forma più grave, perchè contiene in se il germe della ribellione!    :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> soggettiva! assolutamente. secondo me il mio compagno si trova benissimo nell'accumulare maglie pantaloni e biancheria varia sulla sedia in camera da letto, io rispetto la sua modalità bazar
> 
> è lui che non rispetta la mia sheldonite nel mettere (tipo) piatti e bicchieri di carta nella credenza in giardino visto che li usiamo per fuori  e mi mette via la roba ad minchiam e io divento scema....


Discussione quasi giornaliera con mio marito:
"Cazzo in questa casa le luci sono sempre accese, non capisco perchè non le spegnate..ecc ecc" discorso di 10 minuti quasi giornaliero
Risposta serafica mia (che lo manda ai pazzi) "Pensa che sono 10 minuti che sbraiti e ti bastavano 10" per spegnerle "


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi associo al concetto di disordine ordinato più al lavoro a dire il vero che a casa... a casa ho dei picchi di maniacalita improvvisi.


Io non sono disordinato,neanche ordinato,ma nn me devi toccare i cazzi miei...che poi non so dove andarli a trovare...che poi in generale...son sempre loro che trovano me...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E' mancanza di rispetto, Ban...pure della forma più grave, perchè contiene in se il germe della ribellione!    :carneval:


..e della derisione....

devi vederlo come mi sfotteva le prime volte che facevamo la spesa assieme, appena andati a convivere, perchè sporziono le cose in porzioni singole e doppie e le etichetto prima di congelarle.

poi però quando impiega due secondi a trovare ciò che gli serve per pranzare da solo com'è contento. ah eh beh certo.


:carneval:


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Discussione quasi giornaliera con mio marito:
> "Cazzo in questa casa le luci sono sempre accese, non capisco perchè non le spegnate..ecc ecc" discorso di 10 minuti quasi giornaliero
> Risposta serafica mia (che lo manda ai pazzi) *"Pensa che sono 10 minuti che sbraiti e ti bastavano 10" per spegnerle *"


:up::up:
E' quello che penso anch'io.


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si ma ora passa il messaggio che chi è ordinato butta via le cose.* Io son sia maniaco dell'ordine che un accumulatore seriale. Non butto nulla e conservo ogni cosa*. Anche quelle cosine di plastica che servono a stringere le buste dei biscotti o i sacchetti dei surgelati


pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..e della derisione....
> 
> devi vederlo come mi sfotteva le prime volte che facevamo la spesa assieme, appena andati a convivere, perchè *sporziono le cose in porzioni singole e doppie e le etichetto prima di congelarle.
> *
> ...


Lo fa anche mia moglie e la trovo una cosa intelligentissima.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..e della derisione....
> 
> *devi vederlo come mi sfotteva le prime volte che facevamo la spesa assieme, appena andati a convivere, perchè sporziono le cose in porzioni singole e doppie e le etichetto prima di congelarle.*
> 
> ...


Se dico che adoro il tuo compagno?:rotfl::rotfl:
anche io mi ammazzerei dal ridere, con la differenza che non cucinando non darei nemmeno la soddisfazione di trovare tutto pronto


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> La questione allora è:il disordine è un'unità di misura oggettiva?o soggettiva?


Non fare certe domande che poi [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] va in crisi e ci tira un pippone sul fatto che adesso è tutto relativo, che non esitono più certi valori, ecc. ecc...................................


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Discussione quasi giornaliera con mio marito:
> "Cazzo in questa casa le luci sono sempre accese, non capisco perchè non le spegnate..ecc ecc" discorso di 10 minuti quasi giornaliero
> Risposta serafica mia (che lo manda ai pazzi) "Pensa che sono 10 minuti che sbraiti e ti bastavano 10" per spegnerle "



non è la stessa cosa  se nascondi lo stendino dentro l'armadio a muro che sta all'ingresso dove ci stanno i piccoli elettrodomestici + scorte detersivi etc, invece che o in giardino, o in bagno, o nell'armadio in giardino, sei sadico


----------



## Ross (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..e della derisione....
> 
> devi vederlo come mi sfotteva le prime volte che facevamo la spesa assieme, appena andati a convivere, perchè *sporziono le cose in porzioni singole e doppie e le etichetto prima di congelarle*.
> 
> ...




MUSICA PER LE MIE ORECCHIE!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



ermik ha detto:


> Non fare certe domande che poi @_danny_ va in crisi e ci tira un pippone sul fatto che adesso è tutto relativo, che non esitono più certi valori, ecc. ecc...................................


Danny è un piacere leggerlo quando è in crisi...quando sta normale è un tedio ai coglioni infinito.:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Se dico che adoro il tuo compagno?*:rotfl::rotfl:
> anche io mi ammazzerei dal ridere, con la differenza che non cucinando non darei nemmeno la soddisfazione di trovare tutto pronto


prrrrrrrrrrr :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lo fa anche mia moglie e la trovo una cosa intelligentissima.





Ross ha detto:


> MUSICA PER LE MIE ORECCHIE!


grazie, mi confortate.....!


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Io provo un piacere enorme nell'ordinare casa e gettare o regalare le cose che non uso più.
Non chiedetemi perché, ma mi piace.
Adoro archiviare.
Casa nostra è organizzata, ognuno di noi due ha la propensione all'ordine e alla funzionalità.
Essendo accumulatori di oggetti vintage senza questa propensione saremmo nel caos totale e non troveremmo più niente.
Mia figlia stessa DNA. Colleziona pure tovaglioli di carte oltre a vaganate di minipony.
Ne ha centinaia.
Tutto deve starci ed essere rintracciabile senza perdite di tempo o incazzature.


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> Non fare certe domande che poi @_danny_ va in crisi e ci tira un pippone sul fatto che adesso è tutto relativo, che non esitono più certi valori, ecc. ecc...................................


In effetti potrei aprirci un thread...
Però prima ne ho in mente uno su "come fotografare il nudo, da singolo a collettivo, per rendere i selfie più intriganti".


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> prrrrrrrrrrr :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


comunque sono mondi che non si incontreranno mai
Io mi rendo conto che le discussioni tra me e mio marito sono al 90% per questi motivi
Io resto allibita ogni volta
Trovo davvero incomprensibile come una persona possa cambiare di umore perchè trova le cose fuori posto e a mia volta mi incazzo perchè lui diventa intrattabile.
E ovviamente viceversa.
Ieri mio figlio ha lasciato una tazzina sul comodino. Mio marito era in embolo. io sono entrata ho preso la tazzina e messa nel lavandino. Fine del problema. Lui è partito con una filippica di un'ora mentre io e i miei figli lo guardavamo esterefatti. E ovviamente lui diventa l'incompreso.


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..e della derisione....
> 
> devi vederlo *come mi sfotteva le prime volte che facevamo la spesa assieme*, appena andati a convivere, perchè sporziono le cose in porzioni singole e doppie e le etichetto prima di congelarle.
> 
> ...


A proposito di spesa, lui adora fare la spesa con me.
Però sclera alla cassa perché io già distinguo i prodotti in buste diverse, fresco , detersivi, altro. Lui non è in grado. E così alla cassa sparisce per andare a cercare qualcosa che guardacaso aveva dimenticato.....
E se una busta la fa lui io dico: come si fa a mettere i biscotti sotto le lattine di coca cola??? Cioè secondo te come li ritrovi poi????


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> la mia e' una tristissima vita; io maniaco dell'ordine e con la repulsione alla conservazione  di tutto cio' che non e' utilizzato da piu' di un mese, sono costretto a vivere con una moglie che conserva gli scontrini del bancomat, peraltro mai controllati, nel cassetto della biancheria; assieme alle buste (si, le buste) delle raccomandate ricevute negli ultimi 15 anni..che non si sa mai, dovessero chiederti quando e' arrivata.
> *Che etichetta scatoloni con 'scarpe vecchie fuori moda', tu ti aspetti che ti chieda di buttarle o, al limite darle alla caritas e, invece, ti dice di portarle in soffitta...'che non si sa mai'*
> *E in soffitta (circa 100 mq), non ci si puo' quasi entrare per via degli scatoloni,* con i vestitini di tuo figlio neonato, di quando aveva 6 mesi, 1 anno, 2 anni, 3 anni etc etc.
> *Una moglie che nelle 10 ante del suo armadio (io 2) conserva giacche anni 80 con spalline di mezzo metro* e poi si lamenta che 'in questo cazzo di armadio non trovi mai quello che ti serve'.
> ...



...................ho paura di dirti una cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

questa sono io calcola :rotfl::rotfl: però! è tutto ordinato! le scatole hanno l'etichetta "vestiti che non so se metterò ancora", oppure "scarpe alte serate " et simili, tutto in soffitta che è nelle stesse condizioni della tua 

il mio lui ha 1 sportello e 2 ante di armadio ed è un bazar, io 4 ante di armadio e due scarpiere e non c'è un filo fuori posto..!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> A proposito di spesa, lui adora fare la spesa con me.
> Però sclera alla cassa perché io già distinguo i prodotti in buste diverse, fresco , detersivi, altro. Lui non è in grado. E così alla cassa sparisce per andare a cercare qualcosa che guardacaso aveva dimenticato.....
> E se una busta la fa lui io dico: *come si fa a mettere i biscotti sotto le lattine di coca cola??? Cioè secondo te come li ritrovi poi????*


Sai che non ho capito? Come li dovresti trovare? 
Inutile dire che anche io sclererei alla cassa 
Io divido solo cibo da detersivi


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> A proposito di spesa, lui adora fare la spesa con me.
> Però sclera alla cassa perché io già distinguo i prodotti in buste diverse, fresco , detersivi, altro. Lui non è in grado. E così alla cassa sparisce per andare a cercare qualcosa che guardacaso aveva dimenticato.....
> E se una busta la fa lui io dico: come si fa a mettere i biscotti sotto le lattine di coca cola??? Cioè secondo te come li ritrovi poi????


Almeno hai un bel culo?


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito? Come li dovresti trovare?
> Inutile dire che anche io sclererei alla cassa
> Io divido solo cibo da detersivi


Li trovi in frantumi


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Li trovi in frantumi


ma che biscotti mangi e soprattutto che lattine compri?
Metti tutto nello stesso sacchetto uno di fianco all'altro e il problema è risolto


----------



## Tessa (15 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Almeno hai un bel culo?


Si tette e culo ok.
Troppo scassacazzi eh?


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny è un piacere leggerlo quando è in crisi...quando sta normale è un tedio ai coglioni infinito.:rotfl:


... ma sai che dal punto di vista soggettivo io mi considero molto simpatico?
Dal punto di vista oggettivo potrei anche ipotizzare che la cosa potrebbe anche risultare discutibile, ma essendo il nostro rapporto con la realtà una valutazione del nostro io o probabilmente solo una percezione di quello che il significante adduce rispetto al segno, ecco... 

... stavamo dicendo?
:carneval:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> comunque sono mondi che non si incontreranno mai
> Io mi rendo conto che le discussioni tra me e mio marito sono al 90% per questi motivi
> Io resto allibita ogni volta
> Trovo davvero incomprensibile come una persona possa cambiare di umore perchè trova le cose fuori posto e a mia volta mi incazzo perchè lui diventa intrattabile.
> ...


ma sai, io non mi arrabbio..nel senso. il mio compagno vive in un bazar e lascia tutto in giro, io sistemo le cose di uso comune quando torno a casa e fine..non mi intrometto nel suo bazar 

io mi arrabbio quando nasconde le cose a me  o mi boicotta l'ordine...

tipo una volta in bagno, si stava facendo la barba e pare abbia fatto cadere dallo sportellino del mobile bagno il mio struccante. lui lo raccoglie e lo appoggia sul lavandino. fa tutto quello che deve fare, doccia etc, poi usa phon, quando finisce mette phon e tutto ciò che aveva appoggiato sul lavandino sotto al lavello.

ma io, mo, secondo te, come lo ritrovo lo struccante? avoglia a cercarlo


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> A proposito di spesa, lui adora fare la spesa con me.
> Però sclera alla cassa perché io già distinguo *i prodotti in buste diverse, fresco , detersivi, altro.* Lui non è in grado. E così alla cassa sparisce per andare a cercare qualcosa che guardacaso aveva dimenticato.....
> E se una busta la fa lui io dico: come si fa a mettere i biscotti sotto le lattine di coca cola??? Cioè secondo te come li ritrovi poi????


amica!!


----------



## patroclo (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti potrei aprirci un thread...
> Però prima ne ho in mente uno su "come fotografare il nudo, da singolo a collettivo, per rendere i selfie più intriganti".


... potrei anche partecipare .... sono sempre indeciso sul punto di vista


----------



## danny (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> A proposito di spesa, lui adora fare la spesa con me.
> Però sclera alla cassa perché io già distinguo i prodotti in buste diverse, fresco , detersivi, altro. Lui non è in grado. E così alla cassa sparisce per andare a cercare qualcosa che guardacaso aveva dimenticato.....
> E se una busta la fa lui io dico: come si fa a mettere i biscotti sotto le lattine di coca cola??? Cioè secondo te come li ritrovi poi????



Lo facciamo anche noi.
Ma, mia moglie ed io su queste cose andiamo d'accordo.


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti potrei aprirci un thread...
> Però prima ne ho in mente uno su *"come fotografare il nudo, da singolo a collettivo, per rendere i selfie più intriganti".*


a me interessa sul serio, aspetto il 3d!!


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si tette e culo ok.
> Troppo scassacazzi eh?


macchè, organizzata e funzionale...! poi come fa loro comodo quando trovano tutto o i biscotti non sono diventati granella


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> amica!!


lo faccio anche io, ovviamente. Ma la spesa non la facciamo quasi ami assieme, senno' litighiamo. Io seguo la lista in ordine di corridoio del super e prendendo solo quello segnato. in tutto, per la spesa settimanale una ventina di minuti. Lei gira a caso prendendo quel che vede al momento, in un'ora abbondante. Quando andiamo assieme, io prendo carrello e lista, arrivo alla cassa e lei e' ancora al primo corridoio con i pacchetti in mano che si incazza perche' le metto ansia


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...................ho paura di dirti una cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> questa sono io calcola :rotfl::rotfl: però! è tutto ordinato! le scatole hanno l'etichetta "vestiti che non so se metterò ancora", oppure "scarpe alte serate " et simili, tutto in soffitta che è nelle stesse condizioni della tua
> 
> il mio lui ha 1 sportello e 2 ante di armadio ed è un bazar, io 4 ante di armadio e due scarpiere e non c'è un filo fuori posto..!


cosi' va bene, non va bene l'accumulo indiscriminato dove capita che devi scavalcare le cose per entrare in una stanza...


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> lo faccio anche io, ovviamente. Ma la spesa non la facciamo quasi ami assieme, senno' litighiamo.* Io seguo la lista in ordine di corridoio del super e prendendo solo quello segnato. in tutto, per la spesa settimanale una ventina di minuti. Lei gira a caso prendendo quel che vede al momento, in un'ora abbondante*. Quando andiamo assieme, io prendo carrello e lista, arrivo alla cassa e lei e' ancora al primo corridoio con i pacchetti in mano che si incazza perche' le metto ansia



oddio no, io questo no... noi abbiamo la lista ma giriamo nei corridoi tranquilli.

questo lo fa mio padre e  mia madre è come tua moglie :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Tessa ha detto:


> Si tette e culo ok.
> Troppo scassacazzi eh?


Ci avrei scommesso....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sai,* io non mi arrabbio..*nel senso. il mio compagno vive in un bazar e lascia tutto in giro, io sistemo le cose di uso comune quando torno a casa e fine..non mi intrometto nel suo bazar
> 
> io mi arrabbio quando nasconde le cose a me  o mi boicotta l'ordine...
> 
> ...


L'importante è questo


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> ... ma sai che dal punto di vista soggettivo io mi considero molto simpatico?
> Dal punto di vista oggettivo potrei anche ipotizzare che la cosa potrebbe anche risultare discutibile, ma essendo il nostro rapporto con la realtà una valutazione del nostro io o probabilmente solo una percezione di quello che il significante adduce rispetto al segno, ecco...
> 
> ... stavamo dicendo?
> :carneval:


Io pure mi considero simpatico...


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'importante è questo


io mi incazzo quando il suo disordine arriva alle zone comuni e quando, in una casa di 200 mq, devo scansare le robe per camminare nel corridoio


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> cosi' va bene, non va bene l'accumulo indiscriminato dove capita che devi scavalcare le cose per entrare in una stanza...


invece il mio lui butta tutto, butterebbe tutto (a cominciare dalle mie scarpe e borse), c'ha quattro cose in croce e nel casino più totale


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> invece il mio lui butta tutto, butterebbe tutto (a cominciare dalle mie scarpe e borse), c'ha quattro cose in croce e nel casino più totale


il peggio!


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'importante è questo


no no mai..!

quando m'ha nascosto lo stendino si :rotfl: poi però finisce sempre a ridere


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono disordinato,neanche ordinato,ma nn me devi toccare i cazzi miei...che poi non so dove andarli a trovare...che poi in generale...son sempre loro che trovano me...:rotfl:


Ecco più o meno pure per me 
Al lavoro in certi periodi ho la scrivania che sembra un campo di battaglia... Però ritrovo sempre tutto


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anche questo è un ordine!
> 
> questo non è un gruppo ordinati vs disordinati.....è un gruppo di sostegno per chi ha il boicottaggio casalingO1
> 
> quindi fai conto, se tu sei disordinata ma nel tuo disordine trovi tutto e il tuo moroso ti ordinasse il disordine e tu non trovassi più nulla, saresti una di noi :carneval:


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ho capito adesso!!!!
No no, io non tocco il suo casino e viceversa...
Una volta avevo le zie a casa, sorelle di mia madre. Sono entrate in camera mia e si sono prese un colpo...hanno ben pensato di sistemare mentre ero a scuola.
Credo di essere impazzita.


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....ovvero  Gruppo Di Sostegno Ordinati Con Compagni Di Vita Casinisti.
> 
> Sheldon di tutto il forum, non siete soli. Siamo tanti.
> 
> ...


Non solo, tipo i top anche suddivisi per colori, almeno tra quelli della stessa tonalità mi faccio un'idea di quale poter scegliere! 



Ross ha detto:


> Mi iscrivo di corsa! Questo si che è un valido sostegno per noi maniaci dell'organizzazione!
> 
> Mi fate sentire meno solo...a volte credo di essere fuori di testa: *mica vado a letto se non ho messo tutto a posto*!


Quotone, ci stavo provando ma mi sono dovuta alzare verso l'1:00 di notte ed ho rimesso tutto in ordine e pulito.
Anni fa ho  fatto un trasferimento, sono stata quasi 24 ore sveglia per riordinare la mia camera, poi ho potuto dormire. Se non ho il mio ordine non riesco a dormire.

Anche i documenti o li scansiono ordinatamente, oppure li tengo in raccoglitori con etichette. Se devo trovare documenti del 2010, in mezzo secondo so già dove mettere le mani. Le mie scarpe sono ordinate non solo per stagione, ma anche per tacco, colore, ed eleganza. Per il cibo non ne parliamo. Poi sono maniaca delle etichette, almeno se sono fuori e qualcuno deve trovare qualcosa so già cosa dire e come dare indicazioni. 

Non solo a casa comunque. Quando facevo la receptionist e avevo periodi morti, mettevo in ordine tutto con etichette. Mi urta anche non avere organizzazione in generale. Il ritardo, non lo sopporto. Inoltre anche le città, vedere strade non perfette con immondizia, o ancora verde non curato, mi fa stare male. Per questo a Monaco mi sono sentita a casa! :inlove:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ho capito adesso!!!!
> No no, io non tocco il suo casino e viceversa...
> Una volta avevo le zie a casa, sorelle di mia madre. Sono entrate in camera mia e si sono prese un colpo...hanno ben pensato di sistemare mentre ero a scuola.
> Credo di essere impazzita.


ecco, quello che succede a me quando torno a casa e scopro che mi ha nascosto la roba.

che poi tu dovresti saperlo, che a volte sto al telefono con te, rientro e inizio a smadonnare :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non solo, tipo i top anche suddivisi per colori, almeno tra quelli della stessa tonalità mi faccio un'idea di quale poter scegliere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


primo neretto:   mi batti.. io solo per tacco ed eleganza, tipo scarpe da cerimonia un ripiano, poi tacchi alti, tacchi medi, superga, converse etc . sei grande.

secondo neretto: quoto con furore ardente.


----------



## Tulipmoon (15 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E mi sento dire da anni che sono maniaco del controllo e ossessivo compulsivo perché se io metto una cosa in un posto e passo di li ed è spostata di mezzo centimetro vado a metterla a posto


WTF?? casa tua è il CAOS!


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> WTF?? casa tua è il CAOS!


:rotfl::rotfl: falcor falcor


----------



## Tulipmoon (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....ovvero  Gruppo Di Sostegno Ordinati Con Compagni Di Vita Casinisti.
> 
> Sheldon di tutto il forum, non siete soli. Siamo tanti.
> 
> ...



Per ora non ho a che fare con nessuno che disturbi il mio ordine .....ma il problema sono io. Pur essendo ordinata non riesco a staccarmi dalle cose. Non riesco a buttare nulla....non dico che nell'armadio poi ho vestiti delle elementari....ma diciamo che se mi stessero li avrei :rotfl:è un problema! Chi si offre di svuotarmi l'armadio? A me piange il cuore, anche se avendo troppa roba finisco per mettere le solite 3 cose.

Per il resto sono ordinata, ma ho troppi libri, troppi ninnoli, troppi foglietti....il che ad un occhio non attento fa sembrare camera mia il caos.


----------



## Tulipmoon (15 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma come ti capisco...! Questa è accumulazione seriale!* Io appena posso butto tutto*. E' anche per mantenere ben organizzati gli spazi.
> 
> Figurati che ho una parte di armadio piena di buste (quelle belle, non della spesa! ) conservate perchè "possono sempre servire!".
> 
> *Clandestinamente ne faccio sparire mucchi senza che se ne accorga nessuno..*.




DOVE SONO LE CARTE DEL DIVORZIO??????


----------



## Tulipmoon (15 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anche questo è un ordine!
> 
> questo non è un gruppo ordinati vs disordinati.....è un gruppo di sostegno per chi ha il boicottaggio casalingO1
> 
> quindi fai conto, se tu sei disordinata ma nel tuo disordine trovi tutto e il tuo moroso ti ordinasse il disordine e tu non trovassi più nulla, saresti una di noi :carneval:


contorto ma bello!


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2016)

me parete tutti matti.


----------



## bettypage (15 Giugno 2016)

Io ho una profonda ammirazione per gli ordinati. Mi sforzo ma il caos ha la meglio. Poi sistematicamente pulisco e riordino. Anzi quella sensazione di benessere dopo che riordino è terapeutica. Riapro i cassetti e gli armadi solo per contemplare l ordine(fugace) e mi sento bene. Più del disordine mi destabilizza lo sporco però.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> me parete tutti matti.


Tu sei ordinato come  ban o ordinato nel completo disordine come me o disordinato e basta ? Hai 3 secondi per rispondere


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu sei ordinato come  ban o ordinato nel completo disordine come me o disordinato e basta ? Hai 3 secondi per rispondere


se nessuno s'impiccia, ritrovo sempre tutto.      sia a casa che in magazzino che sul mezzo.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> primo neretto:   mi batti.. io solo per tacco ed eleganza, tipo scarpe da cerimonia un ripiano, poi tacchi alti, tacchi medi, superga, converse etc . sei grande.
> 
> secondo neretto: quoto con furore ardente.


Sono un caso clinico!  :rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (16 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> WTF?? casa tua è il CAOS!


La scopa sai dove sta così come la paletta. Invece di lamentarti la prossima volta aiutami a metter in ordine :rotfl:

E vogliam parlare di quanti piatti e stoviglie sporchi per mangiare due sole portate?  E io lavo 



bettypage ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: falcor falcor


Non è come sembra, posso spiegare 



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> ma il problema sono io. Pur essendo ordinata non riesco a staccarmi dalle cose. Non riesco a buttare nulla.... Chi si offre di svuotarmi l'armadio? A me piange il cuore, anche se avendo troppa roba finisco per mettere le solite 3 cose.
> 
> Per il resto sono ordinata, ma ho troppi libri, troppi ninnoli, troppi foglietti....il che ad un occhio non attento fa sembrare camera mia il caos.


Hai il potere della moltiplicazione delle cianfrusaglie  Però ammetto che negli ultimi mesi ho seriamente contribuito all'aumento della densità di ninnoli, cianfrusaglie e foglietti e oggettini vari 

Presto invaderai ogni stanza di casa tua :no:


----------



## Ross (16 Giugno 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> DOVE SONO LE CARTE DEL DIVORZIO??????



Cavoli...così giovane e già divorziato?    

Per uno stupido mucchio di inutili buste... :facepalm:


----------



## oro.blu (16 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ....ovvero  Gruppo Di Sostegno Ordinati Con Compagni Di Vita Casinisti.
> 
> Sheldon di tutto il forum, non siete soli. Siamo tanti.
> 
> ...


Io ci provo, giuro! Passo ore a sistemare, poi guardo il risultato e mi ritrovo con una cozzaglia peggiore di quando ho iniziato. Non c'è nulla da fare sono "mentalmente" disordinata...


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Io ci provo, giuro! Passo ore a sistemare, poi guardo il risultato e mi ritrovo con una cozzaglia peggiore di quando ho iniziato. Non c'è nulla da fare sono "mentalmente" disordinata...


Gravissimo:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Io ci provo, giuro! Passo ore a sistemare, poi guardo il risultato e mi ritrovo con una cozzaglia peggiore di quando ho iniziato. Non c'è nulla da fare sono "mentalmente" disordinata...


l'importante secondo me non è essere ordinati o disordinati...ma che il partner non ti boicotti. nel senso: sei disordinata e tuo marito ti mette in ordine le cose e tu non trovi più nulla?


----------



## oscuro (16 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> l'importante secondo me non è essere ordinati o disordinati...ma che il partner non ti boicotti. nel senso: sei disordinata e tuo marito ti mette in ordine le cose e tu non trovi più nulla?


Inculamosela...!


----------



## oro.blu (16 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'importante secondo me non è essere ordinati o disordinati...ma che il partner non ti boicotti. nel senso: sei disordinata e tuo marito ti mette in ordine le cose e tu non trovi più nulla?


No direi piuttosto che siamo due casi clinici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Con un eccezione, che io sono disordinata ma so dove ho lasciato le cose, lui è disordinato ed incolpa me di avergliele spostate....


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No direi piuttosto che siamo due casi clinici :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Con un eccezione, che io sono disordinata ma so dove ho lasciato le cose, lui è disordinato ed incolpa me di avergliele spostate....


allora vai bene!  comunque i disordinati che sanno dove hanno le cose e trovano tutto secondo me non sono disordinati ma li definirei piuttosto diversamente ordinati  in fondo l'ordine è soggettivo, l'importante è trovare le cose.

il mio compagno è come tuo marito. disordinatissimo e non trova una cippa. inoltre nasconde le cose mie


----------



## oro.blu (16 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> allora vai bene!  comunque i disordinati che sanno dove hanno le cose e trovano tutto secondo me non sono disordinati ma li definirei piuttosto diversamente ordinati  in fondo l'ordine è soggettivo, l'importante è trovare le cose.
> 
> il mio compagno è come tuo marito. disordinatissimo e non trova una cippa. inoltre nasconde le cose mie


guarda se c'è una cosa che mi urta i nervi è quando cerco un attrezzo da lavoro (tipo cacciavite o martello) ho comprato una cassettiera, dentro c'è l'inferno, però quando uso io rimetto lì.... Mentre lui, prende, fa il lavoro e appoggia lì. che sia sopra il tetto o in camera da letto, l'attrezzo rimane lì. A ricordo. Come a dirmi "vedi cara che alla fine il lavoro l'ho fatto"....peccato che sopra il tetto non ci passo così spesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> guarda se c'è una cosa che mi urta i nervi è quando cerco un attrezzo da lavoro (tipo cacciavite o martello) ho comprato una cassettiera, dentro c'è l'inferno, però quando uso io rimetto lì.... Mentre lui, prende, fa il lavoro e appoggia lì. che sia sopra il tetto o in camera da letto, l'attrezzo rimane lì. A ricordo. Come a dirmi "vedi cara che alla fine il lavoro l'ho fatto"....peccato che sopra il tetto non ci passo così spesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


capisco molto ma molto bene :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (16 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> capisco molto ma molto bene :rotfl::rotfl:



Bene facciamoli vivere assieme


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Bene facciamoli vivere assieme


buona idea...noi nel frattempo ce ne andiamo in qualche meta esotica  

oggi c'è un cielo orribile qui, fanno 31 gradi e piove, ho voglia di mare


----------



## oro.blu (16 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> buona idea...noi nel frattempo ce ne andiamo in qualche meta esotica
> 
> oggi c'è un cielo orribile qui, fanno 31 gradi e piove, ho voglia di mare


qui invece ci saranno 20-22 gradi un afa oscena e un tempo che non ho ancora capito se mi sta prendendo per il c...

E che cavoli!!! Vada per la meta esotica!!
Qui va bene? Vedi ci stanno già aspettando a braccia aperte


----------



## Bender (16 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> amici! :inlove:
> 
> io non capisco cosa ci sia di male a sporzionare ed etichettare la roba da congelare...ogni volta vengo derisa..


[video=youtube;rVCp4V-94m0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVCp4V-94m0[/video]


Nicka ha detto:


> Ora non ho tempo, ma sappiate che io invece aborro l'ordine... Sono talmente incasinata che non si può capire...
> Però nel mio casino so perfettamente dove stanno le cose ovviamente!!!
> Il problema è spiegarlo ad altri!
> Voi ordinati brutti e cattivi!!


su questo siamo uguali,il mio è un caos controllato,del tipo che tengo gli hard disk nel cassetto con i calzini e delle merendine nella scrivania:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> qui invece ci saranno 20-22 gradi un afa oscena e un tempo che non ho ancora capito se mi sta prendendo per il c...
> 
> E che cavoli!!! Vada per la meta esotica!!
> Qui va bene? Vedi ci stanno già aspettando a braccia aperte
> View attachment 11729


ma... è quello che penso io? Los Roques??  il mio sogno...



preparo la borsa


----------



## oro.blu (16 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma... è quello che penso io? Los Roques??  il mio sogno...
> 
> View attachment 11731
> 
> preparo la borsa


ok lasciamo gli altri qui a scrivere....:up:


----------



## banshee (16 Giugno 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> [video=youtube;rVCp4V-94m0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVCp4V-94m0[/video]


io lo amo. sul serio. 

"3 ore e 11 minuti, più ovviamente il tempo necessario per chiudere questa inutile conversazione" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

